# Pork Risotto



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 27, 2006)

Everybody knows the hot-pork, open-faced sandwich, served with a side of smashed spuds and gravy over everything.

I tried something different with the leftover juices from a pork roast and was pleasantly suprized by the result.

I made risoto using sunflour oil to heat the rice initially.  Then I added aoubt 2 cups of reduced pork broth slowly, a little at a time, until all was incorporated into the rice.  Of coourse the broth was seasoned beforehand.

The thing that suprized me was the depth of flavor that the broth gave to the rice.  It was stronger than I had anticipated.  Pork is usually though of as a mild-sweet meat.  This was savory and incredible.  It must have been the result of the reduction.  I added a bit of onion to the completed rice and served with the pork slices and gravy over the meat.  Combine that with a fresh salad and it was a pretty tasty meal.

The pork and rice flavors complemented each other so well.  you've got to try this, or even cook long-grain rice in the pork broth.  Ok, add some mushroom is you want. 

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## ironchef (Jan 27, 2006)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> Everybody knows the hot-pork, open-faced sandwich, served with a side of smashed spuds and gravy over everything.
> 
> I tried something different with the leftover juices from a pork roast and was pleasantly suprized by the result.
> 
> ...


 
Pork has so much flavor in general, and is so versatile. I made a risotto using braised pork cheeks, and used the braising jus in the risotto. Bacon or pancetta is always a good base along with onions to start any risotto, and stirring in sliced prosciutto at the end can give some risottos a nice added depth of flavor.


----------

